# Canadian Amp Builders -- AC30-ish?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone know of a Canadian amp builder that makes something similar to an AC30? 
I'd love an AC30 but can't afford a vintage one, don't want to buy a new one made in China. Anyone tried the JMIs? They're pretty expensive too and I haven't seen a source anyway. So, anyone know of anyone making something similar?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Anyone know of a Canadian amp builder that makes something similar to an AC30?
> I'd love an AC30 but can't afford a vintage one, don't want to buy a new one made in China. Anyone tried the JMIs? They're pretty expensive too and I haven't seen a source anyway. So, anyone know of anyone making something similar?


'Geek's' location is not too far from you...you could send him a PM

Also 'addicted to tubes' (Clara Amps) might be able to help you.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

There was a Mayfly BC-30 at Spaceman that sounded great. Full-on AC-30 clone. Very reasonably priced to: head and cab were like $1200 IIRC. You can find 'em around used, he doesn't make 'em anymore.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I beleive that Kingsley makes an AC-30ish model.

Never tried one myself, but he has a great reputation.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The amp tech at Woodshed Music (http://www.woodshedmusic.com/) in Guelph also hand-builds AC-type clones. His name is Grant, but his last name and business website escape me at the moment.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions folks.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Anyone know of a Canadian amp builder that makes something similar to an AC30?
> I'd love an AC30 but can't afford a vintage one, don't want to buy a new one made in China. Anyone tried the JMIs? They're pretty expensive too and I haven't seen a source anyway. So, anyone know of anyone making something similar?



Dr Z is not a Canadian builder but his Stangray is designed after the AC30. This is the amp I have and I love it.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Faracaster has a Snake River AC30 for sale at a really great price.
I'm not sure where they are made, but it's in Canada now:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=15842

Or you could get someone on this forum to build you a Trainwreck-inspired Liverpool or Rocket, depending on whether you lean towards gainy or clean. IN any case, if someone here builds it, it would be a Canadian amp.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chat w/ Martin Newall: [email protected] or 905/472-6394


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

also the ceriatone DC30 matchless clone is great amp, I have one & it uses matchless transformers


I A/B'd it with a real '65 non top boost AC30, plus a new CC2 & it held up very well, sounded as good as the old one.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

bcmatt said:


> Faracaster has a Snake River AC30 for sale at a really great price.
> I'm not sure where they are made, but it's in Canada now:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=15842
> 
> Or you could get someone on this forum to build you a Trainwreck-inspired Liverpool or Rocket, depending on whether you lean towards gainy or clean. IN any case, if someone here builds it, it would be a Canadian amp.


+1000 I wanted that amp so bad but couldn't swing the scratch. Somebody buy it! Keep that baby in Canada!


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

get a Ceriatone Liverpull

basically a Trainwreck Liverpool.

you may get it "ready to plug in" from Nik at ceriatone.com

or get a kit minus ze trannies, order a set of Tonesluts, and, commission one of the boys to build it for ya...

Major Twang


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

tubetwang said:


> get a Ceriatone Liverpull


They look nice, but I don't like the idea of buying Asian imports -- they're Malaysian right?


----------



## geordie (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I know this is an old thread but I just registered and came across it.

Not sure what your level of electronics experience is but why not try making one yourself? Weber puts out a kit known as the 6V30 which is basically a knock-off of the JMI era amps. The URL is https://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits_60b.htm#6V30

I actually took the original 1960 schematic and built my own using a Weber chassis. I made the cabinet and wired the tag boards as to the original I also incorporated the top boost add-on into the tag boards as opposed to the retrofit unit VOX made before they incorporated it into the AC30 as standard. Here are some pics of my build:

http://s663.photobucket.com/albums/uu358/voxaholic/

Sounds dead on to the JMI AC30 that I owned years ago. I would recommend doing it if you are so inclined. 

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Trinity does a TC-30 by special order that is very Matchless/AC0 inspired.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

geordie said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I actually took the original 1960 schematic and built my own using a Weber chassis. I made the cabinet and wired the tag boards as to the original I also incorporated the top boost add-on into the tag boards as opposed to the retrofit unit VOX made before they incorporated it into the AC30 as standard. Here are some pics of my build:
> ...


Steve....Welcome to the forum. Enjoy and post often.

Thanks for the link to the pics of the build. 

You are one talented and skilled fellow :bow:

Dave


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe the Valvetech Hayseed is an AC30 type amp. Very reasonably priced for a boutique ...


----------

